# День Победы над фашизмом!



## shestale (9 Май 2013)

Поздравляю всех с днем Победы!!!
Слава живым и вечная память, отдавшим за нее свою жизнь!!!


----------



## iskander-k (9 Май 2013)

С Днем Победы!!!


флэш ролик о Великой Отечественной Войне . http://www.pobediteli.ru/


----------



## machito (9 Май 2013)

*Всех с днём победы!!!*


----------



## Сашка (9 Май 2013)

с праздником


----------



## akok (9 Май 2013)

Поздравляю!!!


----------



## glax24 (9 Май 2013)

С Днём Победы!​[MEDIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0QrUZqNt07E[/MEDIA]
[MEDIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfJcnm1kT9k[/MEDIA]
[MEDIA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37l7P5V1eXU[/MEDIA]


----------



## Sandor (9 Май 2013)

Мой дед!


----------



## mike 1 (9 Май 2013)

С праздником!


----------



## Ip_MEN (10 Май 2013)

С праздником Великой Победы, Великой Страны с Великим Народом!!! Всех граждан бывшего СССР с Праздником!!!


----------



## shestale (9 Май 2014)

Поздравляю всех с днем Победы!!!
Слава живым и вечная память, отдавшим за нее свою жизнь!!!


----------



## edde (9 Май 2014)

C Днём Победы! Ура! Ура! Ура!


----------



## Alex1983 (9 Май 2014)

С Праздником.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Май 2014)

Память нашей общей победе.
Водил сына на торжество.
Такого объединения людей не встретишь ни в какой другой день.
Поздравляю всех.


----------



## orderman (9 Май 2014)

С Днем Победы!
Большое спасибо всем тем, кто сделал возможной эту Великую Победу!


----------



## iskander-k (9 Май 2014)

С Днем Победы !!!


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (9 Май 2014)

День Победы - наш всенародный праздник. Он объединяет всех Россиян и свидетельствует о непобедимой мощи нашей страны.

С глубоким почтением мы склоняем головы перед теми, кто не жалея жизни защищал Отечество на фронте и в тылу, кто отстоял нашу независимость и освободил Европу от фашистских захватчиков.

Мы сохраним в наших сердцах память об их мужестве, верности долгу и любви к своей Родине.

Эта дата навсегда останется в народной памяти, как день нашей национальной гордости. 

Вечная Память и Слава всем, кто пал на полях сражений, кто трудился в тылу и поднимал страну из руин, кто верил и ждал.

С праздником Великой Победы! Мира и благополучия Вам и Вашим близким!


Я использую чудо прогу TAPATALK Pro


----------



## Phoenix (9 Май 2014)

УРА !!! С Днём Победы !


----------



## akok (9 Май 2014)

С днем победы!


----------



## thyrex (9 Май 2014)

С Великой Победой!!!


----------



## Sfera (9 Май 2014)

С Великим Праздником, друзья!

Я помню! Я горжусь!
Дед был летчиком. Прошел всю войну. Спасибо деду за победу!


----------



## Сашка (9 Май 2014)

С праздником


----------



## Sandor (9 Май 2014)

С праздником, мира и добра!


----------



## -BiG-BAPBAP (9 Май 2014)

Еду сейчас с поклони (парк победы), очень понравилась дружелюбная атмосфера:


Спойлер


































































































_*Убрал портянку под спойдер
edde*_


----------



## OLENA777 (10 Май 2014)

С праздником Победы!!!


----------



## mike 1 (10 Май 2014)

С праздником победы!


----------

